# Panerai Luminor Titanium 44mm



## Classik

Panerai Luminor Titanium 
Reference PAM01351 , 44mm Case 
Very good condition. Watch only. 

Price is $4550. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------

